# Brining - can you reuse the mixture?



## trikefreak (Nov 26, 2013)

My first brine is setting with a turkey until Thursday, and it got me wondering. Can you keep adding meats to the brine, or is it "dangerous" to keep using it?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2013)

Do not reuse the brine....   The chemistry has changed....   

Dave


----------



## asfastasitgets (Nov 27, 2013)

Search here for 'stringy brine'. 'Nuff said.

Salt is cheap, and so is water. Hospital bills are not.


----------



## scootermagoo (Nov 27, 2013)

Asfastasitgets said:


> Search here for 'stringy brine'. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Salt is cheap, and so is water. Hospital bills are not.


I did a search, couldn't find anything.  So what is the story about "stringy brine"?


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 27, 2013)

Poultry is notorious for its propensity to develop salmonella.  Salmonella can be fatal and is always a very bad infection.  Why would you risk it?


----------



## asfastasitgets (Nov 27, 2013)

I suppose that I meant 'ropy'. ;)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=ropy+brine


----------



## piaconis (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm smoking both turkey and turkey parts this Thankgiving, and I +1 all of the above posts.  Separate brines are the way to go.

First, as Dave said, the chemistry changes.  I'm no chemist, but as I understand it, brine works by using the process of osmosis to carry flavors and moisture through the meat.  At the optimal point of the brine where pressure becomes neutral and the flavors circulate freely, the bird and solution are at equilibrium, meaning there has been change in the solution balance of both the bird, and the brine.  So after you started your turkey in the brine, it weakened it, making it less effective on anything else.

Second, you're essentially providing a breeding ground for contaminants.  There is plenty of nasty stuff that is slowed in its growth in the fridge, but not stopped.  Plus, by taking items out and adding them in, you are increasing the number of opportunities to introduce even more contaminants.

Like they said above...water and salt are cheap.


----------

